# Recommendations on Machine Knitting books



## Jilliebrown (Aug 7, 2012)

Hello all, since I am new to machine knitting I was wanting to get some books. Any recommendations?


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Susan G's Hand Manipulated Stitches


----------



## Entity (Sep 13, 2011)

I know that you are eager to start knitting right now. But I do recommend that you know and understand how your knitting machine works before you start. It will eliminate alot of the headaches when you start knitting and you will advance much quicker later on.

So, any books that begins with showing how your knitting machine works, will be advantageous to you.

The first book I'd recommend is "An Illustrated Handbook of Machine Knitting" by Janet Nabney. 

I too recommend Susan Guagliumi's "Hand-Manipulated Stitches for Machine Knitters" as your 2nd book. Read chapter 1 first. She showed how the bottom of the carriage works which IMHO, every beginner should know. It is very well written and easy to understand. There is a DVD with this same title available. If you have to chose between the 2, buy the book first. The DVD only shows some of the hand-manipulated techniques. It does not have chapter 1 that you're so needing right now. 

Most books for machine knitters are no longer published which is good because they're inexpensive. You can find the above at used book stores such as AbeBooks.com and Amazon.com.

Best wishes.


----------



## Jilliebrown (Aug 7, 2012)

Thank you KateWood and Entity!! Yes, Entity, knowing the basics is very important. I am a computer software trainer and that is how I train people. I was on AbeBooks and saw the books but didn't know which to get first.

I Love this site. Everyone is so helpful!!

Jill


----------



## FearNoKnit (Apr 11, 2012)

Machine Knitting by Injoo Kim. It's expensive but I think it's worth it.


----------



## lottyman (Feb 12, 2012)

Hello Jillie
When you get a list of recommended titles a good idea is to pick a few out and go to your local library and request them. In UK they cost 50p each and you can study them for 14 days after which you can then buy the ones you like most from Amazon or similar that way you wont be spending money on books you don't like


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

The best book that I have is Machine Knitting Technology & Patterns by Mary Weaver (single-bed knitting on single and double bed machines). If you see this on ebay I would say snap it up, I highly recommend it. It gives information on how all the different machine carriages work. A really good guide/lesson on yarns. Practically all the tips you will need, from casting on to casting off. There is also a good range of men's, ladies and children's patterns in a good size range. She explains punch card patterns, and there are some nice ones to make. There is a chapter on using a charting device and a ready reckoner chart. It includes a good list of trimmings/edges. She even tells you different ways of sewing up your finished knitwear. When I first had a machine I knew no one that could help me and there was nothing on the net. This book taught me so much. It's well worth having, I often reread it now. She wrote others for the ribber.


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

http://www.knitknackshop.com/ Charlene has written many books on knitting machines that are good. I recently bought a few Bronsom books on eBay.They are the publishers and have printed really good books.
THe Machine Knitters Bible, a set of 2 books you can find on eBay is vexcellent as it has many excellent drawings
and takes you thru step by step how to use the machines.
WHat machine do you have?


----------



## Elis (Nov 1, 2011)

Certainly Janet Nabney's book, but first and foremost the one I think should be in everyone's collection - Mary Weaver's "Machine Knitting Technology and Patterns" publ.1979. The patterns are a little dated but the book is a mine of information. Also any of Kathleen Kinder's books. Before Susan Guagliumi's "Hand Manipulated.... " I'd select Susan Sharp's "Textured Patterns for Machine Knitters".


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

You can also watch youtube videos for machine knitting...Diana Sullivan has a whole series of project videos that cover multiple techniques to give you a great start knitting and a series for ribber techniques as well.

http://diananatters.blogspot.com/


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

The Prolific Knitting Machine by Catherine Cartwright-Jones. So much fun and so encouraging! :thumbup: Ann


----------



## Rose_Rose (May 22, 2011)

All the books suggested in this thread are good, reliable teaching tools. But I would suggest you start with the manual for your machine. You have to know the basics of your particular machine before you can translate all that wonderful information in those other books to your machine. 

If one of them mentions particular levers, say, and your machine doesn't have them, what would you do? Would you know what the equivalent of those "levers" are for your machine?

Study your manual, then go to different sites that allow reading of some or even all of the pages in those books; sort of a "try before you buy"...like Amazon. I know that some of the books offered on Amazon have that capability. Try to find some of the books at your local library also.

Please let us know how you do on your machine. We are all always interested in how others learn the ins-and-outs of their machines.

Good luck,

Nancy


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

Amazon has books that were recently published. The many of the books listed are no longer in print and can sometimes be found on eBay. Unfortuantely dealers that carry some books don't have them listed but you could call them and ask what they would recommend. I do agree about the manual. IT is the best source on how to use your machine but you need other books to learn different techiniques.


----------



## Jilliebrown (Aug 7, 2012)

lottyman said:


> Hello Jillie
> When you get a list of recommended titles a good idea is to pick a few out and go to your local library and request them. In UK they cost 50p each and you can study them for 14 days after which you can then buy the ones you like most from Amazon or similar that way you wont be spending money on books you don't like


Good idea lottyman.

Thanks Jill


----------



## Jilliebrown (Aug 7, 2012)

susieknitter said:


> The best book that I have is Machine Knitting Technology & Patterns by Mary Weaver (single-bed knitting on single and double bed machines). If you see this on ebay I would say snap it up, I highly recommend it. It gives information on how all the different machine carriages work. A really good guide/lesson on yarns. Practically all the tips you will need, from casting on to casting off. There is also a good range of men's, ladies and children's patterns in a good size range. She explains punch card patterns, and there are some nice ones to make. There is a chapter on using a charting device and a ready reckoner chart. It includes a good list of trimmings/edges. She even tells you different ways of sewing up your finished knitwear. When I first had a machine I knew no one that could help me and there was nothing on the net. This book taught me so much. It's well worth having, I often reread it now. She wrote others for the ribber.


Thank you susieknitter, I will keep my eye out for that one.

Jill


----------



## Jilliebrown (Aug 7, 2012)

euvid said:


> http://www.knitknackshop.com/ Charlene has written many books on knitting machines that are good. I recently bought a few Bronsom books on eBay.They are the publishers and have printed really good books.
> THe Machine Knitters Bible, a set of 2 books you can find on eBay is vexcellent as it has many excellent drawings
> and takes you thru step by step how to use the machines.
> WHat machine do you have?


Thank you euvid, this is a good list of books and recommendations!

Jill


----------



## Jilliebrown (Aug 7, 2012)

Elis said:


> Certainly Janet Nabney's book, but first and foremost the one I think should be in everyone's collection - Mary Weaver's "Machine Knitting Technology and Patterns" publ.1979. The patterns are a little dated but the book is a mine of information. Also any of Kathleen Kinder's books. Before Susan Guagliumi's "Hand Manipulated.... " I'd select Susan Sharp's "Textured Patterns for Machine Knitters".


Thank you Elis, I am getting so excited about learning machine knitting!!

Jill


----------



## Jilliebrown (Aug 7, 2012)

KateWood said:


> You can also watch youtube videos for machine knitting...Diana Sullivan has a whole series of project videos that cover multiple techniques to give you a great start knitting and a series for ribber techniques as well.
> 
> http://diananatters.blogspot.com/


Thank you KateWood, yes that is what I am doing every night. The things some people can make with a knitting machine are unbelievable!

Jill


----------



## Jilliebrown (Aug 7, 2012)

GrammaAnn said:


> The Prolific Knitting Machine by Catherine Cartwright-Jones. So much fun and so encouraging! :thumbup: Ann


Thank you GrammaAnn, fun is what it is all about. With the wonderment mixed in there.

Jill


----------



## Jilliebrown (Aug 7, 2012)

Rose_Rose said:


> All the books suggested in this thread are good, reliable teaching tools. But I would suggest you start with the manual for your machine. You have to know the basics of your particular machine before you can translate all that wonderful information in those other books to your machine.
> 
> If one of them mentions particular levers, say, and your machine doesn't have them, what would you do? Would you know what the equivalent of those "levers" are for your machine?
> 
> ...


Thank you Rose Rose, I have a hard copy coming. I will let you know how I am doing. I have a bunch of baby blankets I need to do. So I have yarn to practice with firsts.

Jill


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

I do agree with Nancy, (Rose Rose) Your manual should be read cover to cover, over and over if need be.
I met a truly wonderful person who taught, was a top designer of knitwear, and made some truly amazing things. She told me something I will never forget. "Treat your manual as if it is your Bible. Read it regular and if in despair and need answers always turn to it first" So many people don't read their manual and expect to learn without it. It reminds me of those that buy self assemble furniture and don't bother to read the instruction sheet. Having sold this furniture I have seen so many lob sided pieces, book cases were the books all slid to one end etc. It was never the fault of the builder and the fact that they hadn't bothered reading the instruction sheet.


----------



## Grandma Bev2 (Oct 26, 2011)

Thank you all for the list of Knitting Books!!!! I have been
machine knitting for many years - put it away for a few
years - now back at it. I had not heard of any of those books.
I was lucky to have Dorothy Rosman - Custom Knits show
me many things. I know I will have to find a few of those books. I copy down almost everything you experts tell
about. Now time to do it. I will put a couple things on the pictures that I made a few years ago!! Thank you all again for all the wonderful information you put on this site!!!!


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

A couple of good books that may be hard to find that are similar to the Studio - bible is: Brother Knitting tecniques book and Brother Ribber techniques book. I have the bible and those books as well as the Mary Weaver books. All have been extremely helpful. I got them well before there was the internet.


----------



## Entity (Sep 13, 2011)

30Knitter said:


> A couple of good books that may be hard to find that are similar to the Studio - bible is: Brother Knitting tecniques book and Brother Ribber techniques book. I have the bible and those books as well as the Mary Weaver books. All have been extremely helpful. I got them well before there was the internet.


The Brother books are no longer hard to find. You can download them for free at the website below, plus some other useful books too:
http://www.aboutknittingmachines.com/BrotherFreeManuals.php


----------



## Caggsie (Mar 29, 2012)

For those in the uk I have just bought, based on Entities recommendation, "An Illustrated Handbook of Machine Knitting" by Janet Nabney. It arrived today, but the best bit was it cost 0.1p with postage at 2.80. From amazon, supplier being oxfam.


----------



## Shirls Purls (Aug 19, 2012)

Jilliebrown said:


> Hello all, since I am new to machine knitting I was wanting to get some books. Any recommendations?


Hi there...
Once you understand the functions of the knitting (how to cast on, bind off, incease, decrease stitches) you will want to start off knitting a basic, simple sweater.

I have compiled the perfect booklets for beginners as well as advanced knitters for making round neck or v neck sweaters in a 2 or 3 ply yarn.

These booklets are for sizes infant to size 50.. written in very easy, clear, understanding print..no "techical"
stuff. I find published books are too techncal, esp. for beginners (AND expensive) and if the first garment you knit doesn't come out, you will get discouraged and probably give up on the kntting machine.

Each booklet sells for $10.00 plus $2 s/h.....
Try one.. you'll love them and use this pattern for all your basic sweaters

Shirls Purls (pls see my profile)


----------

